# Scallop Edge Skirt for Girls



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

I Just finished this skirt pattern and would like to share it with you.

http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/scallop-edge-skirt.html


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

This is so adorable!! Thank you for the link


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Sooooo sweet!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for the link. The skirt is really cute.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh I think my grand daughter needs this skirt! So cute. Thanks for the link.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for the link, it is a lovely little skirt. I have a niece that would look precious on.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute, thanks!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Love it


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for the link. My grandaughter has a birthday in September. It will make a nice gift for her.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

That is adorable! Thanks for sharing the link! I'm sure you had fun making it.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for for all your comments.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

that is a great skirt. I have two really girly girls who love skirts and dresses. i downloaded it to my zip drive and have the perfect yarn for it. so the three yr old will get one. thanks!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

I love it! Thank you. What would you suggest for size 7-8 girls?


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

karla knoll said:


> I love it! Thank you. What would you suggest for size 7-8 girls?


You can increase cast on to two more inches. ( 8 more stitches.)
The make sure you increase stitches to 134 sts. before doing the scallop pattern.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! my granddaughter will love it.


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link, making this for my grand daughter right away!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is so precious! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sandrakjb (Feb 16, 2011)

Love this...Knit a similar one for my grandaughter which is her "go to skirt" as her mom puts it. Chessa, now 4, asked me to make her a skirt in pink (her favorite color).. guess I have found it. Thanks!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

thank you once again, you have been helpful. I love workin with Caron yarn, such vibrant colors and sheen.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! It might be fun to do it in rows of different complimentary colors.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I downloaded this right away. It is so neat. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's adorable, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice,love the pattern thank you!


----------



## 1fancystitch (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow!!! Cannot wait to try this ... so adorable. Thanks.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

karla knoll said:


> I love it! Thank you. What would you suggest for size 7-8 girls?


I'm knitting this for my almost 9 year niece. Pattern states it for 4-6 year old, 22" waist. Had my sister measure my niece. She has a 21" waist. Probably best to measure / ask. Also, pattern length states 11.5". My sister wanted 14", so I just knitted a few more rows on the top 2 tiers. If needed you could also add another scallop section at the bottom.

I got one more repeat of the scallops to finish it up. It's so cute. Can't wait to see it on her. I'll post a pic.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I got right to work on it and made it for my niece who will turn 9 on the 21st. She loves purple! 

I have one minor suggestion for a change to your pattern instructions. For the slip one, knit one, psso instruction, the slip one should be knit-wise so the knit 2 together and the psso coordinate correctly. I think (I sure could be wrong!) that normal slip one is purl-wise. Would you consider changing your instruction to read slip-one knit-wise. I did them purl-wise and they don't lay quite right. I was almost done before I realized this and had to get the skirt done to get in a suitcase to travel across the country by tonight or else the perfectionist in me would have insisted on frogging.

I just love this skirt! It's adorabe and so quick and easy!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

mom2grif said:


> karla knoll said:
> 
> 
> > I love it! Thank you. What would you suggest for size 7-8 girls?
> ...


Great suggestion!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

mom2grif said:


> Thank you so much for this pattern. I got right to work on it and made it for my niece who will turn 9 on the 21st. She loves purple!
> 
> I have one minor suggestion for a change to your pattern instructions. For the slip one, knit one, psso instruction, the slip one should be knit-wise so the knit 2 together and the psso coordinate correctly. I think (I sure could be wrong!) that normal slip one is purl-wise. Would you consider changing your instruction to read slip-one knit-wise. I did them purl-wise and they don't lay quite right. I was almost done before I realized this and had to get the skirt done to get in a suitcase to travel across the country by tonight or else the perfectionist in me would have insisted on frogging.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion. I didn't really think about that because when I first learned about skp, I was taught to slip a stitch knitwise. Yes, definitely I will mention this in my pattern. I just saw a photo of your niece with the purple skirt. So adorable (the girl and the skirt). I'm so happy for her.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

I just finished a matching top/vest to go with the skirt.
If you're interested you can visit this link:

http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/scallop-vest.html


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That vest is to cute, goes really well with the skirt. Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

I love this skirt pattern, but am having a problem when I start the scallop-edge. I start with 221 stitches as the pattern requires, but I always end up with 2 extra stitches after I complete the first row of the scallop. Anyone else having this problem or any suggestions of what I am doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns for the skirt and the top. They are beautiful xx


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm sorry for haven't seen your post until now. Maybe,you have already figured this problem out. 
Please check the video I made on how to make scallop edge so that you can compare the differences.
The video is almost at the end of the page.
http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/scallop-edge-skirt.html



gmasue said:


> I love this skirt pattern, but am having a problem when I start the scallop-edge. I start with 221 stitches as the pattern requires, but I always end up with 2 extra stitches after I complete the first row of the scallop. Anyone else having this problem or any suggestions of what I am doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Love this skirt! Made it for my niece.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69278-1.html

Edit:
This is what I get for not reading through the posts. I'd already posted in this thread. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

The designer is a member of KP. She has other patterns as well.

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/ratchadawan-chambers

Some are for purchase and others are free. Always nice to support one of our own.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thannk you! My daughters will love this.


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting this skirt. Today, I am going to post a picture of the one I made & just wanted to make sure you see it. I had the yarn & needed a break from sweaters & this did the trick. Thanks again, Sue


----------

